
Amazon Halo will charge a subscription fee to monitor the tone of your voice - OkGoDoIt
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/08/amazon-halo-will-charge-a-subscription-fee-to-monitor-the-tone-of-your-voice/
======
OkGoDoIt
They claim all voice processing will be done on device and no processing will
be done via the cloud. So why are they charging a monthly fee in addition to
the hardware purchase price?

Also... it’s it kind of weird for Amazon to have a timeline of my mood at all
times?

